# Update: Rattins any day now!(pictures are now up)



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

So i got a new baby about a week ago and after reading a few posts and looking at a few pics I an almost positive she is pregnant. She's very round and has obvious nipples showing. I will attach pictures to see if any of you think I'm right. If she is should i put her in a my 10 gal tank right away to keep her from giving birth on a wire cage?

Man it looks like Im squashing her, but was barely even touching her.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: I think my new girl is prego, please help*

Yup. Looks pregnant to me. Lol. I'm in the same situation right now--bought two girls at the petstore. One looks like yours (maybe a little bigger), the other one looked slim, but now her nipples look like that, too. So I'm preparing for two litters.

Wire cage is okay if it has a plastic tub bottom. Otherwise move her to the tank. 20 gal would be better, 10 is a little small.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: I think my new girl is prego, please help*

If you have a drop-in style cage, you should move the mom to the aquarium. Just make sure that it's well-ventilated.

If the wire part of your cage does not sit on the plastic base (i.e. it's a couple of inches from the bottom) then you should be fine. The only thing you have to worry about with wire cages is the babies getting stuck in the bars, but if the bars don't touch the floor then you should be alright. Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: I think my new girl is prego, please help*

The wire cage i have is a 10 gal tank topper but I had to add a base to it to make it fit i think the tank I have is 15 or 20gal. She seems fine other then her not wanting us to really handle her. I started feeding her a little egg and veggies today just in case, I guess that was a good idea. She doesn't like being separated from our other 2 but I think she'll be fine as long as a give them time together every day. I'll post more pic's as time go's by, this is the first time I have ever had a pet have babies so I'm really excited!


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

She just keeps getting bigger, I didn't know her little body could swell so much! She's beginning to build her nest so I took down the ramps. I'm so excited! I can feel them moving in her little belly. I think there getting impatient to come and meet me. I will be able to post pictures of them in a few days maybe sooner.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

Same here. I thought Waffle was ready to pop a couple days ago, but she is still growing. Last night, she built her nest, so I'm hoping babies are coming soon!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

Congrats! My girls didn't even look that pregnant! She was a little bloated and her nipples didn't show that much, but the next morning.... SURPRISE! 13 little eepers.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

I have eleven little sweeties! She waited until i went grocery shopping today and by the time i got back she was cleaning them off. I thought they were coming last night becouse she bit me pretty good for cleaning her bedding. There so precious!


I'll post new pictures every day! Oh and by the way she wasn't convertible in the tank so I made a cloth cover for the bottom of the wire cage and hooked it to the bottom , it seams to be working nicely.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

They're precious! *gush* They all look like they'll be about the same light colorlike mom, but I can't see them all. And the aggression is normal; my girl became extremely agitated and protected and wouln't even let me open the cage until I'd treated to her to a handful of Yogies and a puppy biscuit to keep her occupied. I can't wait to see more piccies!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

They all look dark-eyed to me. Pink and ruby eyes you can barely see. What colour is mom anyways?


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Update: Rattins any day now!*

*points to first post* A creamy color I think. Maybe white or beige.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

here's a picture of mommy and her bubs,


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

they seam so much bigger today. I can't fit them all in one hand any more.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

They're so adorable! I remember when my babies were that small. If you think they look big now -- just you wait! Be forewarned, when it comes time to choose who to keep, it is *very* hard. I am having so much trouble with it. I can't keep mom (she doesn't like me, won't let me touch her anymore, and my dad has a 2 rat rule) so I have to choose between two girls and 2 boys, which markings and colors to keep. It's mindboggling how hard it is! Oh, and picking names. Don't.... get... me.... started!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

How CUTE! Nice fat babies


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

Mom wont let me near her, I hope it gets better when they get bigger.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

open the cage & see if Mom comes out on her own. Try a treat just out of reach. If she makes a move for the treat & this takes her away from the babies you will be able to safely pick her up & place her somewhere long enough to check the babies

that killer attack rat mode moms go into is when they are in the immediate area around the babies... in my experience they are far safer to handle when away from the babies.... this is just based on my own personal experience, YMMV


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

she wasn't happy with me for tricking her out of her cage but she calmed down once I got her in another room. her babies are great all of them are still alive and healthy. T can see there patterns now, They all look like mom! 


they were all there when i sat them down but when i turned to pick up the camera a pair crawled off. Even with a pair out of the picture this one was the best.


----------



## meghan.s (Jan 14, 2008)

There is an error when I try to view the picture above. 


They are adorable from what I can see!!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

Man those things are teenyyy... but oh so adorable! =]


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

This is her man:

There was a slight incident today, we distracted her to get a handful of them out, handled them for a while set them back in on an area where she will take them back to the pile and well, she attacked without looking (she is a spaz like that) and bit one of them pretty good, there is a mark on its left front shoulder and its belly. There has been some blood and it cant move that leg, its tucked against him/her. I have a good feeling this rat may die or at least be crippled for life .


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh no! Poor little dear! I don't know what to tell you, except watch to see if it stops being able to feed, you may have to step in if it can't fight with siblings. 
Although we all know that rats can function impaired very well in many cases, you may want to help it keep it's life until it's clear whether or not it has a good quality of life. 
Or, let nature take its course. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

When I went to hold Dotty's babies, I would rub some of the beding out of the cage between my hands, so that I smelt like the nest/mum.
That way you don't cover the babies completely in your scent. Maybe a tip for you next time.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

I do that, I guess she was going for my hand and missed. The Baby is fine though we were scared last night but the little girl is just and fat, happy and mobile as all the other little ones.  I sexed them today I have 5 girls and 6 boys, and I have been getting homes lined up. I'm hopping my friend from work falls in love and go's threw with taking a pare and there's a girl at our local pet store that wants a pare. So if i keep working on it they will all have homes by the end of next week.
I'll get the pictures up as soon as i can.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

5 girls and 6 boys, sorry its not the best picture, but mom was trying to escape.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous <3.
I want some little ratties =).


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

there eyes are opening! there so curious! Running around there cage and trampling all over mom.I'll post there pictures later on tonight.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

In the last picture you posted its the one all on its own on the right hand side !!


I wont soooo bbbaaadddd !!!



GGMR !


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

If you were in my area you'd have first pick! I have actually started building a very large cage out of an old dresser becouse I don't know how many of them I'll be able to part with, I love them so much!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they're beautiful!
it looks like you have capped & hooded bubs..sooo cute! <3


----------



## MissVampireQueen (Feb 15, 2008)

you're so lucky.. we are dealing with 2 litter r/now!


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

There eating moms food now and trying drink from the water bottle. Its so cute.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the cage I built the other day, They all seam to like it.Before I switched there cage the door I had separating mom from the other adults came open in the middle of the night, aunt prissy and uncle nubs came up for a visit. thankfully they all get along great and prissy had no interest in the little ones. When I woke up I had 14 rats all crammed into one hammock it was the cutest thing I had ever seen. Little babies sticking out all over.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking of exasperating the boys and girls tomorrow and I was wondering if you think its to early? I have A cage set up for them next to there original cage. They have gotten into the bottom of the other cage and spent the night away from mom and she is trying her best to push them away. They do eat solid foods, I should say they attack it and fight mom for it so I'm pretty sure they'll be ok. I just don't want to take them away to soon.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

4 weeks is a bit young... I wouldn't go so far as to say it is too young in all cases. 

I won't say, yea,, go ahead & separate them. I won't because I have not been the one observing them. What I will say is that if you feel confident they will be ok on their own now, fine... but what's one more week to be completely sure?


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

I started separating them during the day to see if they were comfortable away from mom. I do put them back together at night though. Yeah I decided to wait until next Monday to separate them completely..


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Please tell me you sealed that wood with something. It looks like a nice cage, but if the wood isn't sealed they will do one of 2 things to destroy it. A. Chew on it and through it. B. Pee all over it and the wood will stink really bad and then rot away.


----------



## MandieCole (Jan 22, 2008)

there is thick clear vinyl lining the inside, I work at a fabric store and we carry it all the time so i can replace it when it gets nasty fairly cheaply.


----------

